# Family Safety Forum Resources



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

RECALLS

RESOURCES FOR SELECTING A CAR SEAT

CERTIFIED CAR SEAT INFO: USA

CHILD PASSENGER SAFETY INFORMATION: CANADA

CHILD RESTRAINTS IN AIRPLANES

WORLDWIDE CHILD SAFETY INFORMATION

If you have a thread you would like to see added to our Resource thread, please contact a moderator.
Thanks


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

This thread is a list of useful resources, threads here at MDC as well as websites for information. If you have a resource to offer to this list please submit it to the moderator by PM for consideration. Thanks!

*MDC threads

* Car Seat Recall database:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...03#post3178303

Is forward facing ever safer?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=291300

When to turn car seat forward?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=286159

Infant carseats and breastfeeding while driving:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=289757

Car Seat positioning:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=288267
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=155867

Re-using old carseats and how to destroy the defective ones:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=277076

Have a problem with someone not restraining your child?:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=276674

Newton's crash theory (what really happens if your child is unrestrained or not restrained correctly and you are in a crash):
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=150223

Been in a wreck and car seat occupied or not occupied and other crash info.
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=267191
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=149957

Air bags and pregnancy:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=250956

Is your child ready for a booster seat? VS. 5 point restraint
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=249782
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=240721

What kind of car seat should I purchase?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=248576

Car seat and vehicle compatibility:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=247148

Airbag safety:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=241656
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=173165

Misc. car seat safety questions:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=244955

Child restraint rules on aircraft:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=240721

Side impact crash test ratings and more:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=156639

Know someone using the incorrect type of seat?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=151551

Expiration/shelf life of a car seat?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=152543

Should my car seat carrier handle be up or down?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=153722

(_thanks to Dallaschildren for gathering these_







)

*Websites*

http://www.carseatsite.com/

http://www.cpsafety.com/ (I especially love the extended rear facing photo album b/c my son is in it.







)

http://www.car-safety.org/

(_Links thanks to_ mommy2cias)


----------

